
How 3D printed cars were created to spare the original while filming Skyfall - cyanbane
http://zeenews.india.com/entertainment/and-more/how-3d-printed-cars-were-created-to-spare-the-priceless-original-while-filming-skyfall_122729.htm
======
Gibbon
Blogspam.

Original english article with photos:
[http://www.3ders.org/articles/20121107-voxeljet-builds-
aston...](http://www.3ders.org/articles/20121107-voxeljet-builds-aston-martin-
models-for-james-bond-film-skyfall.html)

Sourced from original german article:

[http://www.voxeljet.de/news-und-events/news/james-bond-
skyfa...](http://www.voxeljet.de/news-und-events/news/james-bond-skyfall/)

~~~
cyanbane
Thanks for posting. Wasn't my blogspam, just first place I saw it.

------
Groxx
So apparently _you_ wouldn't print a car, but movie producers would.

Oh, the irony.

~~~
tsahyt
I wonder when "real-object-warez" becomes an actual reality. The technology is
slowly getting there.

~~~
dagw
The admittedly rather niche area of knitting and sewing patterns has had
essentially this problem for years. Apparently there are long running disputes
between knitting pattern creators and knitting pattern warez sites

~~~
Groxx
Origami too.

------
ChuckMcM
Kind of makes you sad for the artists who could take the bits from 20 or 30
Marvell plastic models and turn them into an Imperial Star Destroyer.

~~~
jlgreco
Oh, I don't know. The impressive part of things like that I think (and by
impressive, I mean the part that I can't see myself being capable of, no
matter the training or practice), is the artistic design.

Instead of spending their time gluing small plastic things together those
artists can now use CAD and have a 3d printer to do grunt work. Less glamorous
I suppose, but I think that 3d printers represent a far more modest change to
them than CGI (how many physical models were created for the 3 most recent
Star Wars films?).

